# Camping in Cornwall



## lizzieloo (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm looking for a campsite in Cornwall, most I seem to find are the holiday park type which I'd like to avoid.

Nice woodland setting would be perfect, we're planning on visiting Heligan and Eden.

Any ideas?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Aug 15, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a campsite in Cornwall, most I seem to find are the holiday park type which I'd like to avoid.
> 
> Nice woodland setting would be perfect, we're planning on visiting Heligan and Eden.
> 
> Any ideas?


There is keveral farm which is run by very nice people (bloody hippies) and you get to camp in a apple orchard.
£4 per person per night and £1 for kids.

http://ofek.com/keveral/visit.php


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 15, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> There is keveral farm which is run by very nice people (bloody hippies) and you get to camp in a apple orchard.
> £4 per person per night and £1 for kids.
> 
> http://ofek.com/keveral/visit.php



Perfect, I'll email them.

Any more? Just in case like.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Aug 15, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Perfect, I'll email them.
> 
> Any more? Just in case like.


Not really but keveral farm is huge and you can camp where you want. You might even be there when the hippies who run it have a band and film night which they did last time i was there last year! Its run as a co-op as well.
There is also a beach at the bottom of the hill and a nice friendly pub. Always a joy to walk back up the hill in the dark when you are drunk!


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 15, 2005)

Noongallas just outside penzance is nice and has it's own area of woodland. they were doing some work on one of the farm houses last time i was there so you may want to call to check they don't have bulldozers there or anything

i can't remember how far it was to the pub


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 15, 2005)

Should have said before, looking for sites in Devon too. Doing a West Country flit


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 15, 2005)

Either of they two will do you fine, however, Noongallas is a longer and darker walk back from the nearest pub.

When you coming to Cornwall? 1st weekend in September is appealing to some here


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 15, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> Either of they two will do you fine, however, Noongallas is a longer and darker walk back from the nearest pub.
> 
> When you coming to Cornwall? 1st weekend in September is appealing to some here



We're going to Beautiful Days at the end of the week, going to spend next week chilling/getting better.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 16, 2005)

i don't know any tent-only sites in devon. they're all packed with static caravans


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> i don't know any tent-only sites in devon. they're all packed with static caravans



Rubbershoes, what was that campsite you went to on Dartmoor a couple of years ago. it had something to do with pixies if i remember rightly.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 16, 2005)

hmmm. was it near hexworthy?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> hmmm. was it near hexworthy?



yep. i think it was. not sure it'll have a website though as it was just a field next to a river, with a toilet and sink attached to the farm house. very nice though and the pub was only a short walk from the site. i do remember taking my wing mirror off trying to get into the field though. ooops.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 16, 2005)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> There is keveral farm which is run by very nice people (bloody hippies) and you get to camp in a apple orchard.
> £4 per person per night and £1 for kids.
> 
> http://ofek.com/keveral/visit.php



Just looked at their website - someone please tell me what a 'compost toilet' is.


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 16, 2005)

> someone please tell me what a 'compost toilet' is


you need to visit Compost Toilet World  

Keveral's lovely, but full of hippies.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Aug 16, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Just looked at their website - someone please tell me what a 'compost toilet' is.


It means that your poo is not wasted and dumped in the sea but used to help a working farm grow some lovely things!


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 16, 2005)

Anyway..........................

Still looking for Devon..............


----------



## jannerboyuk (Aug 16, 2005)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> you need to visit Compost Toilet World
> 
> Keveral's lovely, but full of hippies.


Yeah but they are hardly knocking on your tent demanding that you participate in some hippy ritual or sumthink. Last time i was there they showed Dogville in their nice little film room. Nice people. Some of them is cornish tho'!!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Aug 16, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Anyway..........................
> 
> Still looking for Devon..............


There is a slightly less relaxed place just outside Plymouth. I've never stayed there but the location is very good. Nice valley and very close to Plymouth, the greatest city on earth (or south Devon):

http://www.riversidecaravanpark.com/


----------



## rowan (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice campsite on Bodmin Moor, on an organic farm http://www.southpenquite.co.uk/camping.html


----------

